# TV Series: moving to Spain to start a business. Costa Blanca



## Juliebeanland

Hi 

I am currently making a TV series about British people moving to set up businesses in Spain. We have been filming in Costa del Sol for the past few months and we are still there (filming some great, aspirational businesses) and are now also looking into the Costa Blanca region.

I would love to hear from anyone either moving out to Costa del Sol/Costa Blanca or who have been there for less than a year!

Many thanks again and I hope to hear your exciting stories soon. my contact number is 0113 394 5494 or if you reply to this post I can contact you directly
Thanks

Julie


----------

